# Snowbird for sale on eBay



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Older Snow Bird Working Cond Starts Easily Real Barn Find Good to Restore | eBay


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

S-264. I had one and GAVE it away! ( Smashes head against wall ).


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

What makes this unit so desirable? 
Just rare? Sure looks solid and clean!
Seems really heavy!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Snow Birds rank up high in the 'coolness' factor. Not really rare, and not the best working machine.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

There is a seller on CL with one who specifically states...

"Please remember this has value as a collectible"

Originally was asking $500.00, now down to $400.00.

In my opinion, he has another $200-250 to go before anyone is going to take a gamble on a 50yo + blower.
I don't think they really have much of an increased value as a "collectible" 

Sold for $103.50, probably a typical price for these.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

russkat said:


> "Please remember this has value as a collectible"


no mister clueless craigslist seller, it really doesn't..a running used Snowbird is worth $50 to $150 all day long, anywhere..

The one in this thread, on ebay, is about as "desirable" as a Snowbird gets..its one of the 26" models, and in great shape, and it sold for $100, in the middle of winter..that tells the tale right there..

a quote of mine from another thread:



> I think the recent growth of the antique garden tractor hobby, full-size farm tractor restoration hobby, and certainly the antique car hobby, has led to a false belief that "if its old, it must be valuable".. :dry:
> but that doesn't apply to snowblowers at all..
> 
> It is true that some early 1960's John Deere garden tractors and Wheel Horse garden tractors have increased in value, because the very early ones are rare _and_ desirable, but there is NO snowblower model that has any real "collector value" whatsoever..simply because there is no real snowblower "collector market" to speak of..We see the collectors and "old snowblower enthusiasts" here, in this forum, but thats only because this is the one place in the world where we gather! :icon_smile_big: this forum does *not* reflect the real world..not even close!
> ...


Unfortunately I think my Ariens and Snowbird webpages might have fed this myth a bit..people see the Snowbird webpage and think "ooh! I have a rare desirable collectible worth $400!"..They conveniently miss the part on the page where I say:



> They are not super rare, and they not very valuable at all. There is no organized "antique snowblower hobby" to speak of, unlike other things such as classic cars or tractors..a few enthusiasts do look for them, but they are few and far between.
> 
> For the average homeowner just looking for a practical used snowblower, they are actually a bit undesirable, because they do have limited speeds, and parts availability can be an issue. I bought a non-running 1961 S-224 for $25, which is about right!  and a complete and running 1st Gen snowbird can be in the $100 to $250 range, depending on condition, but no more than that really.




Based on the sale of the machine on ebay in this thread, I should revise that estimate down! $250 is probably unrealistic..

Scot


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Brought $103.50 - not bad for somebody who wanted it.....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I will add a new "subsection" to the Snowbird page, specifically about value. I will use this ebay auction as an example, (and find a few more examples) and revise down the value of vintage Snowbirds to $50 to $150 for an operating machine.

I based my original estimate:

"a complete and running 1st Gen snowbird can be in the $100 to $250 range, depending on condition"

based on the value of 1960's Ariens snowblowers, because I had no real Snowbird data to go on..but it seems Snowbirds are worth quite a bit less than Ariens..which makes sense.

Scot


----------

